# No AI...



## Beedeezy (May 8, 2015)

Short of it, I'm on TRT 200mg bi monthly. Don't go back to doc for six months so decided I will run 200mg C Monday followed by 250mg E Thursday each week. 
I am two weeks into this with zero itchy nips or anything. I have Adex but haven't used it. 
Is it ok to not touch Adex unless needed?
Last time around I ran Adex from the start with zero negative effects. Wondering if I'm just not prone to gyno.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 8, 2015)

Some people actually say don't take an Ai unless needed.. 

If done a cycle before with no Ai. 
But then again everyone is different


----------



## Beedeezy (May 8, 2015)

Good enough for me, thanks bro!
I feel like I had sore joint when I was taking the Adex which could be in my head and more likely caused from lifting but it seems more frequent when I was using Adex.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 8, 2015)

As long as you do actually have some. Just in case.. never know when you'll start milking them boobies


----------



## Beedeezy (May 8, 2015)

I have a bunch, I ordered extra when I made the purchase just in case it was underdosed. Never had a issue so thought it was the Adex, could just be me.


----------



## goodfella (May 8, 2015)

Listen to pinkbear


----------



## Assassin32 (May 8, 2015)

High estrogen causes a lot more problems than just gyno. Just because you don't have gyno symptoms doesn't mean you're ship-shape. High estrogen can also cause infertility, high blood pressure, greater risk of stroke, prostate problems and low sex drive, among others. Get bloodwork done to see where you're estro is, don't rely on whether you're nips itch or not. C'mon people.


----------



## wabbitt (May 8, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Good enough for me, thanks bro!
> I feel like I had sore joint when I was taking the Adex which could be in my head and more likely caused from lifting but it seems more frequent when I was using Adex.



The soreness in the joints is a sign your estrogen is too low.  Might need to just cut back on the dose.


----------



## mickems (May 8, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Short of it, I'm on TRT 200mg bi monthly. Don't go back to doc for six months so decided I will run 200mg C Monday followed by 250mg E Thursday each week.
> I am two weeks into this with zero itchy nips or anything. I have Adex but haven't used it.
> Is it ok to not touch Adex unless needed?
> Last time around I ran Adex from the start with zero negative effects. Wondering if I'm just not prone to gyno.





when I did my cycles I did not use an ai. I prefer not to use it unless needed. like PB said though everyone is different. when it all comes down to it, you have to determine if it's something you should do or need to do.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 8, 2015)

some can get away on 100-200mg a wk doses without one, just keep an eye on things and do bloods every 6-8wks to really, reallly make sure you do not need it.


----------



## Azog (May 8, 2015)

Like Assassin said, just because you don't have any obvious sides doesn't mean you shouldn't take an AI. Get bloods and take enough AI to keep your E2 in range...why would anyone want extra estrogen?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2015)

Nobody really knows what "in range" is on your e2 when on a cycle.  If your test is at 3k no way is e2 going to be in range nor does it need to be.


----------



## Beedeezy (May 8, 2015)

Ok, I'll give it an other 4 weeks which will be my pre-planned 6wk labs. 
Just to clear the air, I wasn't implying being unwilling to use Adex. Just wanted to know what the consensus on not taking it was.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 8, 2015)

I rarely runs an ai, and last time I did i crashed my e.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nobody really knows what "in range" is on your e2 when on a cycle.  If your test is at 3k no way is e2 going to be in range nor does it need to be.



I could be completely wrong because I'm buzzed and ad-libbing, but i could have sworn I read an article by one of the "steroid Dr's" - maybe Scally, that you should feel just fine and most likely not get sides if your test / e ratio is around 10%. So if you have a 3k test level, you'd probably feel perfectly fine and not get any estro sides with an estrogen level of 300 - which is way off the charts.

That said, I still take my stane, but back in the day, I never took anything and had no issues.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I could be completely wrong because I'm buzzed and ad-libbing, but i could have sworn I read an article by one of the "steroid Dr's" - maybe Scally, that you should feel just fine and most likely not get sides if your test / e ratio is around 10%. So if you have a 3k test level, you'd probably feel perfectly fine and not get any estro sides with an estrogen level of 300 - which is way off the charts.
> 
> That said, I still take my stane, but back in the day, I never took anything and had no issues.


That's what I based my statement off of. However I have my brofessorship to Maintain. Can't be citing sources brah


----------



## Azog (May 9, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nobody really knows what "in range" is on your e2 when on a cycle.  If your test is at 3k no way is e2 going to be in range nor does it need to be.



This makes total sense and I agree, but ain't no way in hell I'd ever run no AI. Maybe it's cause I seen what gyno looks like under the skin...my skin. **** that shit. I actually don't get my E2 tested anymore for the reasons you stated. I've felt most excellent with no sides, but my E2 tested pretty high despite using an AI. I just use as much as it takes to not turn into a water balloon.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2015)

My boy nastynate who is a member here had his e over 1000 and had zero sides. He's a doctor so he would test himself frequently. I ****ing wish I could have my e that high and have zero sides. I'd be strong as farkkkkkkkkkkk. Jealous.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2015)

Pillar should be banned for saying the word "brofessorship"

who can ban him? Admin? Regs? 3 days should be good.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 9, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Pillar should be banned for saying the word "brofessorship"
> 
> who can ban him? Admin? Regs? 3 days should be good.


yeah I agree and I should relieve him as administrator and take the crown.  Lol.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 10, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> My boy nastynate who is a member here had his e over 1000 and had zero sides. He's a doctor so he would test himself frequently. I ****ing wish I could have my e that high and have zero sides. I'd be strong as farkkkkkkkkkkk. Jealous.



Mine was up to 860 for the longest time. I could not get it down with any ai and it was tripping me out. I didn't have any sides either which baffled the shiz out of me. The test was the only aromatizing compound I was taking and it was only about 600mg per week. The tren I was taking was about 2g a week (which I learned did nothing more than 600 a week but that's another convo) and I think that's why my E2 was jacked as tren is known to screw up E2. I believe Nate was also on E2 when his was jacked. So I talked to NastyNate and he was like yup its all good mlp


----------



## Beedeezy (May 19, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Mine was up to 860 for the longest time. I could not get it down with any ai and it was tripping me out. I didn't have any sides either which baffled the shiz out of me. The test was the only aromatizing compound I was taking and it was only about 600mg per week. The tren I was taking was about 2g a week (which I learned did nothing more than 600 a week but that's another convo) and I think that's why my E2 was jacked as tren is known to screw up E2. I believe Nate was also on E2 when his was jacked. So I talked to NastyNate and he was like yup its all good mlp



This is good to know, thank you!


----------

